# Favorite King?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Who is your favorite player on the Kings roster? Mine would have to be Hedo Turkoglu followed closely by Scot Pollard.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

C.Webb


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Peja...:yes:


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

Mine would have to be a tie between:
Peja (has the best shot in the nba)

and 

bibby


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

<center>*...Bobby Jackson...*</center>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Chris Webber by a hair over Bobby Jackson -- I got to vote for the former teammate


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Who is your favorite player on the Kings roster? Mine would have to be Hedo Turkoglu followed closely by Scot Pollard.


:sigh:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

vlade divacs!


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Who is your favorite player on the Kings roster? Mine would have to be Hedo Turkoglu followed closely by Scot Pollard.


I feel bad for you Hedo, your two favorite players just got shipped out of Sactown. At least we didn't trade Bobby Jackson, hes one fun guy to watch. Plus, it was best for Turkoglu and Pollard to go since they both got their time cut last season by JJ and Clark. I just hope we sign JJ again.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Darius Songaila :grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Favorite King?*



> Originally posted by <b>Jay-Ballin</b>!
> 
> 
> I feel bad for you Hedo, your two favorite players just got shipped out of Sactown. At least we didn't trade Bobby Jackson, hes one fun guy to watch. Plus, it was best for Turkoglu and Pollard to go since they both got their time cut last season by JJ and Clark. I just hope we sign JJ again.


I am some what glad that Hedo was traded because he would never be able to form into a good player with Peja ahead of him


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Joe Kleine!


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

When did Hedo get traded ?!?!?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> When did Hedo get traded ?!?!?


Today, to San Antonio


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hedo - - He Do!!! - Turkoglu is your favorite player but whos your Favorite Kings player now?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Hedo - - He Do!!! - Turkoglu is your favorite player but whos your Favorite Kings player now?


Peja or Bobby J


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

i think that's kinda obvious, but webber's not far behind even as much as his whining and injuries piss me off sometimes


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KTLuvsMikeBibby welcome to bball.net


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes, welcome. Keep posting here. We need more Kings fans:yes:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks  i wanted to find a place i could post since espn.com doesn't take people with yahoo e-mail addys..that place is full of trolls and bandwagoners anyways. this place is a LOT better than that.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

if you can bring more people here it would be awesome.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

<center>*^^...Lets Get This Forum Poppin...*</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> <center>*^^...Lets Get This Forum Poppin...*</center>


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

My favorite Kings are Bobby Jackson, Bibby, and Keon Clark. They're all even for me.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

Darius Songaila for obvious homer reasons Hope he will turn allright for Kings.:buddies:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yea, hopefully he can help us get to the Finals.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Peja :yes:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

BJax


----------



## mvp15vc (Jun 24, 2003)

Bobby Jackson
and
C-Webb


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

SSSSHHHHHH, Don't tell the laker forum gang, but my favorite kings are former Lakers, Vlade and Doug Christie.

*edited, 8/15/03*

And Peeler too.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

We won't tell.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> SSSSHHHHHH, Don't tell the laker forum gang, but my favorite kings are former Lakers, Vlade and Doug Christie.


Hmm...might have to post this over on the Lakers forum, see what they think of it


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

My favorite King is Webber. When he's injured it's a tie between Peja and Divac


----------



## Sir Magic Boi (Aug 6, 2003)

*HA, HA, HA choke! choke!*

You say Hedo and Scot are your favorites they don't even start.

C-Webb is the King of the SAC. Kings


> So let it be written so shall it be done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaintSynn (Aug 5, 2003)

Of course my fav. are CWebb and BJax. But I also miss JWill (White Chocolate)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bobby J


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Favourite current King: C-Webb
Favourite former King: Jason Williams (J-dub or White Chocolate)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Peja..I play a lot like him too.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

now I gotta add Peeler to the list too.

http://sports.iwon.com/news/08152003/v7923.html


----------

